# F*** THAT ! !



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-30031157


----------



## tt180mk1quattro (Oct 30, 2014)

poor lucky guys


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Whatever high rise windows cleaners get paid.... They probably deserve more


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

damn!


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Yep, looks bad, and I've been in a similar cradle at 60+ floors.

At least they were wearing separately anchored safety harnesses, so even if cradle went they would be hanging somewhere, unless really unlucky and separate harnesses snapped at the same time...

Chatted with the guys who do this for a living, and it seems that some window cleaners do make very good money...

Must have tightened the old starfish though...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The bucket of water must be massive for that job. They should have kept it in the middle. 
Glad they are Ok - can't have been nice :?


----------



## Haiych (Nov 8, 2014)

Not a job you could every pay me enough to do. I don't like being more than two storeys up. Glad they're okay.


----------



## crono35 (Dec 27, 2013)

I read the title and my feet started sweating. There's not that many things I'm afraid of, but sharks and heights will get me every time.


----------

